# Text - Drop Shadow gone?



## iamthemoose (Aug 13, 2017)

Seems like Drop Shadow option is gone from latest release? Is this intentional?

Feedback: Bring it back please :)


----------



## RyogaVee (Oct 31, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## NLeseul (Nov 1, 2017)

Don't know what the history on the text source's drop shadow option is, but you could consider using the obs-shaderfilter plugin in the meantime; it includes an example shader for applying a basic drop shadow to any source, including text.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 1, 2017)

Drop shadow still works just fine in the FreeType 2 text source.  On Windows, you can find it under the "Deprecated" submenu when adding a source.  If you absolutely need drop shadow on text on Windows, you can use that, or try the shaderfilter plugin mentioned above.


----------



## FireCloud42 (Apr 25, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> Drop shadow still works just fine in the FreeType 2 text source.  On Windows, you can find it under the "Deprecated" submenu when adding a source.  If you absolutely need drop shadow on text on Windows, you can use that, or try the shaderfilter plugin mentioned above.


problem with this is that it's not using "custom" fonts


----------

